# PE Examination fee



## ben_1 (Dec 9, 2011)

What is NCEES examination fee to take the PE exam.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 9, 2011)

More than $250...not sure exactly what it is now adays


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 9, 2011)

ben_1 said:


> What is NCEES examination fee to take the PE exam.


I don't think there is any "NCEES" fee, that I know of. I believe you only pay an exam/application fee to your state (not to NCEES). The fee varies from state to state. You should check your state board's website.


----------



## DS58 (Dec 10, 2011)

NCEES does have exam fees. I took the FE in April 2011 for $125 and the PE in October 2011 for $265. This was in addition to the $10 app fee to the state (Missouri) for the FE and $100 state app fee for the PE. It may be different in other states, but in Missouri you apply to the state and get permission to take the exam, then register thru NCEES and pay the exam fee.


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 11, 2011)

DS58 said:


> NCEES does have exam fees. I took the FE in April 2011 for $125 and the PE in October 2011 for $265. This was in addition to the $10 app fee to the state (Missouri) for the FE and $100 state app fee for the PE. It may be different in other states, but in Missouri you apply to the state and get permission to take the exam, then register thru NCEES and pay the exam fee.


I see. In CA, you only write your ($275!!) check to the state board. Of course I assume a portion of that goes to NCEES but, again, you only write one check.


----------



## DS58 (Dec 11, 2011)

ptatohed said:


> DS58 said:
> 
> 
> > NCEES does have exam fees. I took the FE in April 2011 for $125 and the PE in October 2011 for $265. This was in addition to the $10 app fee to the state (Missouri) for the FE and $100 state app fee for the PE. It may be different in other states, but in Missouri you apply to the state and get permission to take the exam, then register thru NCEES and pay the exam fee.
> ...


Maybe CA gets a volume discount!


----------



## wow (Dec 12, 2011)

ptatohed said:


> DS58 said:
> 
> 
> > NCEES does have exam fees. I took the FE in April 2011 for $125 and the PE in October 2011 for $265. This was in addition to the $10 app fee to the state (Missouri) for the FE and $100 state app fee for the PE. It may be different in other states, but in Missouri you apply to the state and get permission to take the exam, then register thru NCEES and pay the exam fee.
> ...


Same in NC. One check to NCBELS for the $250 plus $100 application fee.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 13, 2011)

ben_1 said:


> What is NCEES examination fee to take the PE exam.


In my state, they required two goats, a bushel of turnips, and a turkey sandwich.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 13, 2011)

It really just depends on the state.


----------



## Justin Dickmeyer (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey Ben,

The fees do vary by State as others have pointed out. You can get this information though quickly by heading to the NCEES site:

http://www.ncees.org/Licensing_boards.php

Click on your state, scroll down just a bit and you will see Specific Information provided by your State Board. In those links you will find a quick synopsis of the requirements including fees.

Hope that helps, take care...


----------

